# The Ultra-Stable PC clubhouse



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

With all the focus on OCCT's Linpack test, and Furmark i thought start a new club focused on truly stable systems.

I've ran my PC for 4 hours of OCCT stable, and had it reboot instantly upon firing up the linpack test. I've had video cards that run at 55C stable in game, shoot up to 85C in furmark.
hell, i get 150W more power consumption running furmark than normal 3D games!
basically, this club is dedicated to those of us who dont take crashes from nobody.

Furmark Download link
OCCT download link (make sure you run the linpack test!)

In order to get added to this table, you need to do the following/post screenshots of the following: 
Furmark Xtreme Burning mode: stable for 30 minutes - In-furmark screenshot showing the doughnut with no artifacting!
OCCT LINPACK screenshot @ 90% memory, Showing CPU-Z, on CPU tab (feel free to throw in realtemp etc)
Put ADD ME in the title of your post! (Its easier for me to find them that way)
state your results in the following format
*Both* screenshots need to be in the same post!
Name | CPU model and clock | OCCT Linpack time | GPU model |  Furmark time
Example:
Mussels | Xeon E3120 @ 4Ghz | 2 Hours | 4870 1GB Xfire | 30 minutes

There wont be any particular ordering unless someone stands out from the bunch, say.... a 24 hour run of each 


To make this group, you need 4 hours of linpack and an hour of furmark.
The TPU ultra stable group!


Name | CPU model | OCCT Linpack time | GPU model |  Furmark time
Studabaker | E7400 @ 3.6Ghz | 4 Hours | 9800GTX + | 1 Hr 11m
FordGT90Concept | Core i7 920 @ Stock w/ HT, Turbo | 4:15 | 8800 GT 256 MiB | 75m
Kenshai | Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6Ghz | 8 hours 40 minutes | GTX 260 | 63 Minutes
mrhuggles | e2140 @ 3.4ghz | 4 hours | 2900XT gddr4 | 91 minutes
Newtekie1 | Xeon X3370 @ 3.6Ghz | 5 Hours | GTX285 | 60 minutes
infrared | E8400 @ 4.4GHz | 4 Hours, 10 Mins. | evga 8800GTS 640mb | 1 Hour
Bundy | Q6700 @ 3.4 Ghz | 4 hours | 8800 Ultra | 60 minute
rflair | Q6600@3.6GHz | 4 Hours, 31 Min. | ATI 4890 940/1075 | 61 Min.
Toxirau | AMD Phenom 9850BE @ 2.56ghz | 10h 3m 52s | ATI 4850 @ 700/1200 | 1h 12m
DaveK | Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.48GHz | 4 Hours | 1GB 4650 | 1 Hour
mastrdrver | i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz | 5+ Hours | HIS 4870x2 800/950| 2+ Hours

To make this group, you need  at least two hours of LINPACK. Furmark not required.
The TPU stable PC group!


Name | CPU model | OCCT Linpack time | GPU | Furmark TIme
Mussels | Xeon E3120 @ 3.8Ghz | 4 Hours | 4870 crossfire | Furmark doesnt like crossfire
DaveK | Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.07GHz | 2 Hours 15 Mins
JrRacinFan | e5200 @ 3.8Ghz | 2 Hours | 8800GTS 512MB | Furmark Not Ran
mastrdrver | Q9400@3.2GHz | 4 Hours | ATI 4870x2 800/950 | 33 Min




My results will come in soon enough. its midnight, so i wont do my tests til tomorrow, when i can leave the PC alone for a while.

let the sounds of tortured PC's commence!


Edit: I'm working on getting a logo for the clubhouse too, so that people who are stable can put it in their sigs/avatars.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2009)

I'll join up once I get the watercooling setup and my new R0 e5200.


----------



## aCid888* (May 10, 2009)

Consider me joined, you will have your screen shot of FurMark @ 1hr stable in exactly one hours time. 

I will then run Linpack after, but it will force me to close the WCG app and that will make the team lose even more PPD.

Do you fold, crazy Aussie?


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Consider me joined, you will have your screen shot of FurMark @ 1hr stable in exactly one hours time.
> 
> I will then run Linpack after, but it will force me to close the WCG app and that will make the team lose even more PPD.
> 
> Do you fold, crazy Aussie?



folding doesnt work for me. the GPU folding doesnt like crossfire, and disabling crossfire causes me issues (i get corruption in games if i dont reboot after enabling/disabling crossfire).

I dont leave this machine on when i'm sleeping, and when i'm on it im gaming... so yeah, it never gets a chance to fold.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

Same here Mussels I can't fold
I bet you I can join with my CPU at stock
But my 8600GT will be turned into burnt toast


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> Same here Mussels I can't fold
> I bet you I can join with my CPU at stock
> But my 8600GT will be turned into burnt toast



lets see if linpack and furmark can burn it to dust first, eh?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

If I kill something My dad will kill me


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> If I kill something My dad will kill me



but then your dead corpse gets a NEW one!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

True but I'll be able to see the bottom of my wallet


----------



## aCid888* (May 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> folding doesnt work for me. the GPU folding doesnt like crossfire, and disabling crossfire causes me issues (i get corruption in games if i dont reboot after enabling/disabling crossfire).
> 
> I dont leave this machine on when i'm sleeping, and when i'm on it im gaming... so yeah, it never gets a chance to fold.



WCG folding, not on the GPU. 

I fold 24/7 for the TPU WCG BOINC Team and it doesn't effect my gaming one bit, you should give it a go and I assure you, you wont even notice its running.

Every bit helps and your CPU time is going to something good.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> WCG folding, not on the GPU.
> 
> I fold 24/7 for the TPU WCG BOINC Team and it doesn't effect my gaming one bit, you should give it a go and I assure you, you wont even notice its running.
> 
> Every bit helps and your CPU time is going to something good.



my main computers off when not gaming. when i'm here bumming around on TPU i'm either on a sempron 2600+ (not worth WCG folding) or my media PC, which is a 4000+ locked at 1.2GHz to save power.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 10, 2009)

Oh you meant crunching!!
yeah I crunch when my pc is on

EDIT: Mussels what happened to your Q6600s? why didn't you use that instead of those AMDs?


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

anyway, back on topic  the first post has been updated, with the rules/requirements filled out.
Also, some pretty colors


one q6600 got sold. the other is now a spare part, with no mobo to call home.


----------



## DOM (May 10, 2009)

The TPU stable PC group

should be 2hrs LINPACK like the gpu part is 1/2 of the Ultra


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

DOM said:


> The TPU stable PC group
> 
> should be 2hrs LINPACK like the gpu part is 1/2 of the Ultra



done.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 10, 2009)

I think my 4ghz Skulltrail will fit right in...but dammit man that's a lot of lost Crunching time 

I have the same issue with my Xfire set up...Folding creates corruption issues.


----------



## aCid888* (May 10, 2009)

Is this good enough? 







I guess I'll have to wait to get added, don't have Linpack screen shot yet.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Is this good enough?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090510/Capture040.jpg
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait to get added, don't have Linpack screen shot yet.



your specs say crossfire, but GPU-Z says its disabled?


----------



## aCid888* (May 10, 2009)

No crossfire, dont have my blocks set up yet. (technical failure on my part)

Only have the XFX 4870 running.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> No crossfire, dont have my blocks set up yet. (technical failure on my part)
> 
> Only have the XFX 4870 running.



i just realised how similar your PC is to mine  better get that second card up!


----------



## aCid888* (May 10, 2009)

Not a lot of difference eh? 

Nice setups for the price...play anything out there on the cheap. 


I will get the other 4870 going when it gets here (UPS bastards) and when (if?) I get my blocks rigged up...having issues trying to figure that out still.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

I'm having an oddity with furmark... furmark doesnt crash, it just fades to a white window after a while. (stopping load, as the fans slow down in the PC)

I'm not sure i'd say its cause the video cards are overheating or anything, simply because win 7 runs perfectly fine in the background without a driver crash or anything. I'll try it without Xtreme burning mode.

edit: No problems outside of the extreme burning mode: i guess thats why ATI put the driver fix in, the crash hasnt been fixed yet.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

I'll work on getting my acceptance requirements in order.  Gonna launch Linpack when I finally do go to sleep and see what happens.


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> I'm having an oddity with furmark... furmark doesnt crash, it just fades to a white window after a while. (stopping load, as the fans slow down in the PC)
> 
> I'm not sure i'd say its cause the video cards are overheating or anything, simply because win 7 runs perfectly fine in the background without a driver crash or anything. I'll try it without Xtreme burning mode.
> 
> edit: No problems outside of the extreme burning mode: i guess thats why ATI put the driver fix in, the crash hasnt been fixed yet.



Maybe furmark crashes because the driver stops rendering to it... Furmark was notorious for popping HD 4870 caps/vrms in extreme burning mode prior to AMD having to slow it down, maybe the crash is a way to save the card from instadeath.  If you rename the EXE file (you might brick your card), it might not crash.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Also I suggest the Logo be "TPU Stability Clubhouse" (since you have two categories, but why make two logos?) -- [Pushing the boundaries of system stability] (?)


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Maybe furmark crashes because the driver stops rendering to it... Furmark was notorious for popping HD 4870 caps/vrms in extreme burning mode prior to AMD having to slow it down, maybe the crash is a way to save the card from instadeath.  If you rename the EXE file (you might brick your card), it might not crash.



the default exe is ETQW now, and thats the one crashing out. VRM's are at about 100C.
Running the furmark exe itself would most likely work, but thats cheating as the damn thing is capped to 30FPS, and doesnt heat the cards up.
I'm under W7 running cat 9.4, its possibly a driver bug too.

At this rate i wont make my own clubhouse, lol.



Studabaker said:


> Also I suggest the Logo be "TPU Stability Clubhouse" (since you have two categories, but why make two logos?) -- [Pushing the boundaries of system stability] (?)



I'll work around whatever logo the GAU makes for us. I was thinking two slightly different ones, just so the people who made the top group get a shinier logo


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

It sounds like a driver glitch for sure.


On another note: 
The Ultra-Stable PC Clubhouse... followed shortly by the TPU Degradation Club House (after a 24-hour linpack session.)


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

Temps hadnt dropped too much, i caught it not long after it whitescreened.

Edit: even after i quit furmark, the exe (ETQW) was still running in task manager using 50% of my CPU. its definately some weird kind of crash.


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Oooh alright fine, put a nice shiny ULTRA in there in gold letters, I want it!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 11, 2009)

mussels you do nice threads , i read it all and i still read it


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Mussels I think you should specify that the Linpack has to run at 90% memory, that's the only way to know how memory plays into the stability anyway...


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Mussels I think you should specify that the Linpack has to run at 90% memory, that's the only way to know how memory plays into the stability anyway...



done.

I'm having fun making my system linpack stable, its not as easy as i thought it would be

edit: my ram, its always my ram... she's finally chugging her way through linpack.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

Image has blank spots, cause i cut out some MSN windows.






Furmark really seems to have 4870 crossfire, no matter what the program just crashes. nothing i can do til furmark or ATI fix it.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 11, 2009)

I'll keep OCCT Linpack running all day and screen cap it  3.6ghz @ 1.4v is ultra stable.
I don't keep an OC unless it's 48 hour non-linpack stable. I've run 3.6ghz @ 1.4v for 56 hours before I decided it was stable


----------



## phanbuey (May 11, 2009)

why not use the OCCT gpu test?  Same thing really.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> why not use the OCCT gpu test?  Same thing really.



its 3AM, but i'll try that tomorrow. depending on how that goes, i'll make the OCCT test acceptable for crossfire users.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 11, 2009)

You dont need to sleep Mussels, The Roosters are awake and calling...


----------



## Studabaker (May 11, 2009)

Check it out, Linpack ran all night with no problems!


----------



## phanbuey (May 12, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Check it out, Linpack ran all night with no problems!
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3783/2009051116h12cpu1x.jpg
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4286/2009051116h12cpu2.jpg



great job man!


----------



## imperialreign (May 12, 2009)

curious . . .


would you accept extended run periods of F@H client?  I still have yet to find any other app that so solidly determines a rig's stability as the F@H clients do . . .


(just wondering, as I'll be going through some extensive tests in the near future . . .)


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2009)

nah, no F@H.

The linpack test seems a world above everything else - my system was 8 hours stable in OCCT, orthos, gaming... and reset instantly on linpack. this club r for linpack!



Studabaker said:


> Check it out, Linpack ran all night with no problems!
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/3783/2009051116h12cpu1x.jpg
> 
> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4286/2009051116h12cpu2.jpg



you missed a couple of rules  i'll forgive the one with the post title, but you gotta do it in the format i specify in the first post, or it wont add to the table.

(you can leave the furmark spot blank, i'll add people based on linpack alone, for now)


Edit: I have done an update. The two groups have been updated - the second group DOES NOT require furmark anymore.


----------



## mc-dexter (May 12, 2009)

3600 seconds of Furmark here we go 

Opps half hours worth not an hour! so i mean 1800 seconds!


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

Holy CRAPP!  I downed the voltages from 1.312 (1.35 in bios) to 1.29x (1.33x in bios) and ran Linpack, went outside for a smoke, came back in to find my system had rebooted and was back with 1.312 volts  I've definitely hit the wall here.

I'm gonna try back to 1.29x with higher VTT and maybe PLL, what do you think?  Does anyone ever really raise their CPU PLL and Reference for stability?


----------



## mc-dexter (May 12, 2009)

How stupid is that, i've just done the FurMark test for almost an hour then realising i only had to do it for half hour, n then i quit without the screen print!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> How stupid is that, i've just done the FurMark test for almost an hour then realising i only had to do it for half hour, n then i quit without the screen print!!!



 that would indeed suck arse.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2009)

No 64-bit FurMark?


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

Mussels, here is my official entry:


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No 64-bit FurMark?



Just get it, it will run, works fine on my systems. Also whats the point of a 64bit version...a DX10 donut?


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Mussels, here is my official entry:
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4241/ultrastable.jpg



woot, congrats on the screenshot! you still forgot the entry part


Studabaker | Pentium 90Mhz | over 9000 hours etc 

 i'll add it for ya this time, but everyone else better pay attention!


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

Thanks bro 

Frikkin 9800 runs silly hot with the extreme burning test:


----------



## mc-dexter (May 12, 2009)

Studabaker.... Min GPU temp 60? 

Maybe you should clean the dust out


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

mc-dexter said:


> Studabaker.... Min GPU temp 60?
> 
> Maybe you should clean the dust out



Idles at ~50C just like everyone else's, Furmark just starts reading temps after it already put a bit of load on the card.  It gets to 60 rather fast.

I'm definitely displeased with my 2nd BFG product.  I don't know why I went for them again, having had the same experience with my BFG 8600GT (too much heat, no overclockability).  I literally raise the clocks nothing but about 20MHz each on this card and it won't work.  I'm mad about it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2009)

I finished 1 hour FurMark.  Temps stayed between 94-98C with no artificating. XD

It has an hour more to do on Linpack.  The temps haven't really gone any higher than 52-53C which is about the same as what BOINC manages on a daily basis.

I'll post the pics and yadda yadda in an hour and a half or so...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2009)

*Add Me*

FordGT90Concept | Core i7 920 @ Stock w/ HT, Turbo | 4:15 | 8800 GT 256 MiB | 4544 sec

FurMark: http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/furmark_000000.jpg
OCCT: http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/occt.png

OCCT CPU1: http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/2009-05-12-11h14-CPU1.png
OCCT CPU2: http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/2009-05-12-11h14-CPU2.png
OCCT CPU3: http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/2009-05-12-11h14-CPU3.png
OCCT CPU4: http://img.techpowerup.org/090512/2009-05-12-11h14-CPU4.png

Note how fast the cores can change temperature. 


I don't doubt it could go much longer (practically indefinitely) but, I use my computer so no thank you. XD


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

The following is currently in progress @ 6 minutes elapsed:







NICE N TOASTY!!!

I don't know how I'm still here talking to you guys right now.  45nm power!


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

I'm still at 3.8GHz, with a lowered 1.344 vcore right now and testing in Orthos CPU stress successfully.  If Firefox doesn't crash, that's good news.  The more I keep upping the voltages on the low end (Termination[VTT], it's at 1.34 or .36 now I believe) the less volts I need on the cores and the less heat generated.  Now I'm going to see if it survives linpack with LinX.


----------



## Kenshai (May 12, 2009)

Definitely part of this, finished Furmark, running linpack now. Will be posting it up sometime tonight. I run a chilly 35° under linpack


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Definitely part of this, finished Furmark, running linpack now. Will be posting it up sometime tonight. I run a chilly 35° under linpack



Remember to take a screenshot of OCCT with the time elapsed at least 2 hours next to CPU-Z!


----------



## Kenshai (May 12, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Remember to take a screenshot of OCCT with the time elapsed at least 2 hours next to CPU-Z!



No problem at all, Rocking at 52 minutes right now sitting at 31° in a 23 ambient. These chips don't put much heat out at all. 

Will post up pictures and all in 8 hours or so. Suppose will leave linpack running entire time I'm gone.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 12, 2009)

I sorta wonder what Linpak does for AMD procs, if it is in fact a test designed by intel for intels.


----------



## Studabaker (May 12, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> No problem at all, Rocking at 52 minutes right now sitting at 31° in a 23 ambient. These chips don't put much heat out at all.
> 
> Will post up pictures and all in 8 hours or so. Suppose will leave linpack running entire time I'm gone.





sneekypeet said:


> I sorta wonder what Linpak does for AMD procs, if it is in fact a test designed by intel for intels.



Kenshai, what kind of temps do you get after a couple of minutes of running Orthos Small FFTs (or Prime95 same setting)?


----------



## Kenshai (May 13, 2009)

*Add Me*

Furmark:
http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/furmark_000000.jpg
Furmark time:  63 Minutes

Fluctuation in temperature is due to changing fan speed, was listening to music and then not. Can Rerun it if you want me to keep fan at normal 50% settings. 

Linpack: 
http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/occt484.jpg
Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6Ghz:  8 hours 40 minutes

Orthos Small FFT's (Just for you Studabaker):
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=090513/smallffts.jpg

Will break out other programs to monitor temp if you wish. 

Kenshai | Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6Ghz | 8 hours 40 minutes | GTX 260  |  63 Minutes


----------



## Studabaker (May 13, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Furmark:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/furmark_000000.jpg
> Furmark time:  63 Minutes
> 
> ...



Hah, nice.  Welcome to the club 

I love how cold that proc runs.  Especially with the voltage you're pumping through it.  Air cooling in an Antec 900 eh?  I've GOT to get me a HAF and a Xiggy!

I already know my next build will be an AMD, so no question there.


----------



## Kenshai (May 13, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Hah, nice.  Welcome to the club
> 
> I love how cold that proc runs.  Especially with the voltage you're pumping through it.  Air cooling in an Antec 900 eh?  I've GOT to get me a HAF and a Xiggy!
> 
> I already know my next build will be an AMD, so no question there.



I'm not actually sure it's pushing 1.48+ as I have it set to 1.43 in the bios. The motherboard reads volts funny, 9.68 never changing for the 12v, and 4.58 never changing for the 5v. Instead of vdroop under load the Vcore will go up? 

I can run my Xiggy on it in my case passive with reasonable temperatures as well. At least closer to stock settings.


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2009)

everyone who followed the rules has been added. welcome to the first post guys 

Now we just need a logo!

Kenshai: all that means is that the chip doing the reading is using one of the lines for a reference instead of ground. If it compares to the 5V rail expecting a perfect 5V and the rail droops... all the others shoot up in the readings. (NEVER trust software voltage readings!)


----------



## Kenshai (May 13, 2009)

Well got my RMA motherboard in, and it works flawlessly so far, Will get some 4 core action going on shortly and give you an update see if I can't get that stable at a decent clock


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

come on i want to see more people on here!


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> come on i want to see more people on here!



i talked to a few people i know off forum, they dont want to admit it but their OC's arent linpack stable 

we're a leet minority here.


----------



## DOM (May 15, 2009)

ill run a 2hr when i get my E8500 on phase again not to high though 

dont wanna kill it lol


----------



## Studabaker (May 15, 2009)

DOM said:


> ill run a 2hr when i get my E8500 on phase again not to high though
> 
> dont wanna kill it lol



cool man, i'd definitely like to see what speed/configuration is linpack stable on THAT setup!!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2009)

*Add Me*

Newtekie1 | Xeon X3370 @ 3.6Ghz | 5 Hours | GTX285 | 30 minutes


----------



## Kenshai (May 16, 2009)

Does that say 104   I can't even imagine my card running anywhere near those temps.


----------



## DaveK (May 16, 2009)

My card likes to freeze my PC when it gets to around 85C lol.

I would do the tests but to be honest, 2GHz on a chip that can get to over 3GHz isn't much of a feat. But hey, my generic Crucial RAM is holding up well 

But I can do it if you want lol


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Does that say 104   I can't even imagine my card running anywhere near those temps.



Yep, and that is with the fan at 100%, it never gets anywhere near that high during actual gaming.  I usually never see over 70C, and at that point I have the fan set to kick up to 100% which usually brings the temps back down into the 65C range.  Even after all day of running F@H the temps aren't usually over 70C.

Furmark really heats up the GPU, far beyond anything else.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 16, 2009)

Here is my Furmark. Ran for over an hour. I will do OCCT when I leave for work. 


CrAsHnBuRnXp | Intel X3350 @3.8GHz | In progress | BFG GTX 285 | 5037


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 16, 2009)

Yeah how gay is this? I run OCCT for the linpac test or w/e its called and it runs for about a minute and half and it stops and says CPU is too hot and its only 65*C. Fail.


----------



## Studabaker (May 17, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah how gay is this? I run OCCT for the linpac test or w/e its called and it runs for about a minute and half and it stops and says CPU is too hot and its only 65*C. Fail.



There's gotta be a configuration somewhere for that.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 17, 2009)

There is. But its set to 80*C max. It hits 65 and stops.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 17, 2009)

*Add Me*

this box has been quite an adventure, being an e2140 it probably had a low FSB wall but its been BSEL modded to 266mhz fsb, i wish i had done it to 333mhz fsb, i think i would be at 3.75ghz instead right now if i had, recently added a tuniq tower [why at 3.4 instead of 3.2] and about to put it into a new case yay.

also plan on getting an Accelero XTREME 2900, if i can even find one.

Name: mrhuggles | CPU model and clock: e2140 @ 3.4ghz | OCCT Linpack time:4 hours | GPU model: 2900XT gddr4 | Furmark time: 91 minutes


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> There is. But its set to 80*C max. It hits 65 and stops.



just disable OCCT's built in monitoring.

huggles. i'm adding that directly as you said it. if you check the listings you'll find it looks stupid. make a new post (no need to repost screenies, just link to the post if you end up on another page) with the right format this time.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 17, 2009)

mrhuggles |  e2140 @ 3.4ghz | 4 hours |  2900XT gddr4 | 91 minutes

heh sorry, the last few days have been pretty hectic and i think its throwing me off,.. a lot.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2009)

damn, I meant to run furmark for an hour. 

If I rerun it, can you switch me to the ultra-stable group?


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> damn, I meant to run furmark for an hour.
> 
> If I rerun it, can you switch me to the ultra-stable group?



yes i can. all you need to do is link to the original post, and have the updated furmark.

Hell if you can last 30M, the odds on you not lasting an hour are pretty slim anyway. most people fail these tests fast.


----------



## Bundy (May 18, 2009)

I'm joining as a watcher!. I'll have time later this week for a full run but can't now. For some reason, I can't find subscribed threads unless I post - hence my post I'll be back......


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2009)

*Add Me*

Original Post: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1383724&postcount=71

Updated Furmark:http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/furmark.jpg

Newtekie1 | Xeon X3370 @ 3.6Ghz | 5 Hours | GTX285 | 60 minutes

Edit: And temps are lower this time around on furmark because while the test was running I decided to clean out the fan filters on the front of my case, which were so caked with dust it blocked out the light from the fans LEDs.  What a difference...


----------



## Studabaker (May 20, 2009)

bump for more people!


----------



## phanbuey (May 20, 2009)

im gonna post my rig in a bit... testing at 500 FSB currently.  This crappy RAM (OCZ blade series) said that it does 1066 at 5-5-5-15, well,... it can't do 900 at 5-5-5-15 at 2.3 volts (GRRRR...) should have gone with some crucial tracers - at least those look cool.


----------



## IINexusII (May 20, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> this box has been quite an adventure, being an e2140 it probably had a low FSB wall but its been BSEL modded to 266mhz fsb, i wish i had done it to 333mhz fsb, i think i would be at 3.75ghz instead right now if i had, recently added a tuniq tower [why at 3.4 instead of 3.2] and about to put it into a new case yay.
> 
> also plan on getting an Accelero XTREME 2900, if i can even find one.
> 
> Name: mrhuggles | CPU model and clock: e2140 @ 3.4ghz | OCCT Linpack time:4 hours | GPU model: 2900XT gddr4 | Furmark time: 91 minutes



holy crap over 100% overclock!!!


----------



## theorw (May 20, 2009)

I get a TOO HOT failure in LINPACK  in less than 2 minutes!!!

Do i get in!!!?????


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> im gonna post my rig in a bit... testing at 500 FSB currently.  This crappy RAM (OCZ blade series) said that it does 1066 at 5-5-5-15, well,... it can't do 900 at 5-5-5-15 at 2.3 volts (GRRRR...) should have gone with some crucial tracers - at least those look cool.



odds are its your chipset choking on 8GB. up some NB volts, look for tweaks specific to your board and 8GB.


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2009)

I gots to have a go at this, but 4 hours is a long time to run linpack with a high OC.

I'll set it running tonight at 4.4GHz.


----------



## phanbuey (May 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> odds are its your chipset choking on 8GB. up some NB volts, look for tweaks specific to your board and 8GB.



Thats exaaactly what it was .  upped to 1.51V and stable for 2hrs 56 mins.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

infrared said:


> I gots to have a go at this, but 4 hours is a long time to run linpack with a high OC.
> 
> I'll set it running tonight at 4.4GHz.



Thats the whole point  we dont take kindly to crashes around these parts.



phanbuey said:


> Thats exaaactly what it was .  upped to 1.51V and stable for 2hrs 56 mins.


----------



## Studabaker (May 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Thats the whole point  we dont take kindly to crashes around these parts.



 awesome


----------



## DaveK (May 21, 2009)

I wonder what would happen if I ran OCCT Linpack on my laptop


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I wonder what would happen if I ran OCCT Linpack on my laptop



the fan would scream at you in anger, and then the battery would go flat


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2009)

infrared | E8400 @ 4.4GHz | 4 Hours, 10 Mins. | evga 8800GTS 640mb | 1 Hour


I set it to 4 hours, 10 mins and went to bed.

1 hour Furmark to come 






EDIT:

Furmark for 1 hour:











^Those are the settings used to pass both tests, I included the cpuz screens because I forgot to include the memory section on the first screenshot.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

1.4v eh, i think i'll try those clocks at 1.35v when i get bored


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2009)

That'd be pretty sweet. I tried dropping the voltage a tad, but just kept getting blue screens a few minutes into the test.


----------



## Kenshai (May 21, 2009)

infrared said:


> Furmark for 1 hour:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/furmark_000000.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



That's regular furmark  We've been using the Xtreme burning mode. Either way furmark for an hour pretty much should still work.


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2009)

Ok, I'll re-do it later tonight. Thanks for pointing that out. 

EDIT: Furmark done again for an hour on 'extreme burning' mode. Previous post with screenshots edited.


----------



## Studabaker (May 23, 2009)

infrared said:


> Ok, I'll re-do it later tonight. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> EDIT: Furmark done again for an hour on 'extreme burning' mode. Previous post with screenshots edited.



good deal, if it can pass extreme burning, you truly are ultra-stable


----------



## Bundy (May 23, 2009)

*Add Me*

Bundyrum&coke | Q6700 @ 3.2 Ghz | 4 hours | 8800 Ultra | 60 minutes

many thanks to aftermarket cooling.....


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Bundyrum&coke | Q6700 @ 3.2 Ghz | 4 hours | 8800 Ultra | 60 minutes
> 
> many thanks to aftermarket cooling.....



3200Mhz? its no fun if you dont OC very high!

edit: actually... anyone noticing a distinct lack of 4GHz+ users in here? i wonder how many people are hiding after realising their systems  arent as stable as they thought.


----------



## Bundy (May 23, 2009)

I'm going to try and push it a bit higher but the temps are killing me. For 3.2Ghz I get temps about 60C. For 3.4Ghz, the temps are 67C.

This is a tough test for me!


----------



## Kenshai (May 23, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I'm going to try and push it a bit higher but the temps are killing me. For 3.2Ghz I get temps about 60C. For 3.4Ghz, the temps are 67C.
> 
> This is a tough test for me!



67? With a TRUE? What vcore does it take for 3.4?


----------



## Bundy (May 24, 2009)

I need to put 1.33V into BIOS to get 3.4Ghz ok for linpack 15min. I might get some time later today and try a run with that.

I think the issue is more related to the linpack test than anything. For instance compare these two short runs I just did at 3.2Ghz and 1.29V, linpack is 7C hotter than a small data set bench. I thought my temperatures were ok, what do you think?

I liked working on getting a stable run for this club, it has raised a lot of questions for me. e.g. what exactly IS stable? , what is stable enough?


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> 67? With a TRUE? What vcore does it take for 3.4?



linpack really hurts the quads for temps. Dont forget the Q6600 is a 95W TDP chip, compared to the 65W duals - its got 50% more heat right off the bat, and it only gets worse as you OC.

Mine ran 3.6GHz at 75-80C under linpack, it was a bit scary... but since nothing in the real world ever approached those temps, i didnt mind.


----------



## Studabaker (May 24, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I need to put 1.33V into BIOS to get 3.4Ghz ok for linpack 15min. I might get some time later today and try a run with that.
> 
> I think the issue is more related to the linpack test than anything. For instance compare these two short runs I just did at 3.2Ghz and 1.29V, linpack is 7C hotter than a small data set bench. I thought my temperatures were ok, what do you think?
> 
> I liked working on getting a stable run for this club, it has raised a lot of questions for me. e.g. what exactly IS stable? , what is stable enough?



Yep it's about average.  Linpack will raise temps about 10C above Small FFTs in Prime/Orthos.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I liked working on getting a stable run for this club, it has raised a lot of questions for me. e.g. what exactly IS stable? , what is stable enough?



i missed this before.


If your system crashes, EVER - its not stable. we're talkin 24/7 folding/crunching/gaming without a single crash, ever.


----------



## Bundy (May 24, 2009)

I kinda thought you would say that Mussels.

Looks like this is going to be an exclusive club then. It seems only the core 2 will deliver high Ghz unless under water. My e-pen.. has left the room


----------



## Bundy (May 26, 2009)

*Add me again*

Bundy | Q6700 @ 3.4 Ghz | 4 hours | 8800 Ultra | 60 minutes

I'm back with a newish name and a better OC


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

For some reason, my i7 rig doesn't like OCCT linpack. I BSOD 20 minutes on anthing other than stock. However, I can run Intel Burn In 2.0 for an hour (like 30 cycles) without any problems at 4.2ghz.


----------



## Studabaker (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For some reason, my i7 rig doesn't like OCCT linpack. I BSOD 20 minutes on anthing other than stock. However, I can run Intel Burn In 2.0 for an hour (like 30 cycles) without any problems at 4.2ghz.



See if the application LinX does any better.

If it does I vote we allow for 'alternate solutions' to prove the same kind of stability. (They're all the same test, IntelBurnIn should be acceptable also)


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> See if the application LinX does any better.
> 
> If it does I vote we allow for 'alternate solutions' to prove the same kind of stability. (They're all the same test, IntelBurnIn should be acceptable also)



Yeah. Actually, I'm hoping Mussels will accept Intel Burn In...


----------



## rflair (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For some reason, my i7 rig doesn't like OCCT linpack. I BSOD 20 minutes on anthing other than stock. However, I can run Intel Burn In 2.0 for an hour (like 30 cycles) without any problems at 4.2ghz.



Are you running IBT at 'Maximum' settings instead of the default 'Standard' settings?

The latest OCCT, 3.1.0, I think it fixes a HT bug that caused i7 systems problems.

Edit:  Just checked, both IBT and LinX default to low RAM settings, OCCT defaults to max RAM, OCCT by default is a much harder Linpack test.

If your running IBT at max RAM then your Linpack test should be valid, if not well then no, but still its up to the OP.

p.s. I'll be entering later today.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For some reason, my i7 rig doesn't like OCCT linpack. I BSOD 20 minutes on anthing other than stock. However, I can run Intel Burn In 2.0 for an hour (like 30 cycles) without any problems at 4.2ghz.



i had touble like that, due to my ram overheating. you made sure its not something like ram or NB, causing the crashes?

edit: what rflair edited above, is why i use the OCCT one - its not JUST a CPU tester, its default setting is 90% ram, and it takes the whole PC into accounting, minus the video card (which furmark does).
Sure, you can use the other programs... but try finding a way to screenshot memtest while you're at it


----------



## Studabaker (May 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i had touble like that, due to my ram overheating. you made sure its not something like ram or NB, causing the crashes?
> 
> edit: what rflair edited above, is why i use the OCCT one - its not JUST a CPU tester, its default setting is 90% ram, and it takes the whole PC into accounting, minus the video card (which furmark does).
> Sure, you can use the other programs... but try finding a way to screenshot memtest while you're at it



Check out LinX, it has it all, even uses all available memory.


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Check out LinX, it has it all, even uses all available memory.



but then everyone would have to redo their tests.... 

if someone can prove that its a software incompatibility (crashing/not working at stock) and another program works fine: no problem. if the program works stock on their machine but not OC'd, it just means they missed something with the OC.


----------



## rflair (May 26, 2009)

*Add Me*

rflair | Q6600@3.6GHz | 4 Hours, 31 Min. | ATI 4890 940/1075 | 61 Min.


----------



## Bundy (May 26, 2009)

rflair, you are not very frightened of high temperatures


----------



## rflair (May 26, 2009)

Bundy said:


> rflair, you are not very frightened of high temperatures



Linpack is an extreme so I do not mind the warm temperatures.  

Prime95 is cooler, 72c.

But I'm one of those people that expects my system to be stable and I would back it down if it were to fail in any way.


----------



## PaulieG (May 26, 2009)

rflair said:


> rflair | Q6600@3.6GHz | 4 Hours, 31 Min. | ATI 4890 940/1075 | 61 Min.
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/9682/occtq6600.jpg
> 
> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7436/furmark000000.jpg



Holy crap. You may want to remount that true. What vcore are you using?


----------



## rflair (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Holy crap. You may want to remount that true. What vcore are you using?



Actually I may lap it, but its ran 2 years like this, vcore is 1.5v.

This PC has also never BSOD, ever.


----------



## Bundy (May 26, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> For some reason, my i7 rig doesn't like OCCT linpack. I BSOD 20 minutes on anthing other than stock. However, I can run Intel Burn In 2.0 for an hour (like 30 cycles) without any problems at 4.2ghz.



We have entirely different processors but for mine at 3.4Ghz, it will pass prime 30 min with a BIOS vcore of 1.30625. To pass OCCT linpack 2 hours, I need 1.3370V. To pass 4 hours I need 1.34375. 
In summary, I needed to pump quite a lot more volts through the CPU to make it stable for linpack.

Rflair - good effort but are you sure about the 3 years? I didn't think Q6600 had been around that long. i.e. release Jan 07, GO late 2007.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2009)

i don't understand this group
what is it exactly?


----------



## rflair (May 26, 2009)

Bundy said:


> We have entirely different processors but for mine at 3.4Ghz, it will pass prime 30 min with a BIOS vcore of 1.30625. To pass OCCT linpack 2 hours, I need 1.3370V. To pass 4 hours I need 1.34375.
> In summary, I needed to pump quite a lot more volts through the CPU to make it stable for linpack.
> 
> Rflair - good effort but are you sure about the 3 years? I didn't think Q6600 had been around that long. i.e. release Jan 07, GO late 2007.



Ya was going on memory, its in the 2 range.


----------



## Bundy (May 26, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> i don't understand this group
> what is it exactly?



Our aim is to prove that our rigs are ultra stable using the most severe tests we have available. Many of us are finding that our original OC were not that stable after all.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

what do you mean by "stable"?
just.. uber awesome?


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> what do you mean by "stable"?
> just.. uber awesome?



No, this thread basically proves that just testing with Prime/Orthos does not make your box 100% stable under any circumstances.  Overclocking 'stable' with Prime and getting crashes is one of the main reasons people say stuff like 'Vista sux it crashes all the time!'  We've gotten to a whole new level of stability testing that proves for sure without a doubt that a system can handle the real maximum stress possible without a problem.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> No, this thread basically proves that just testing with Prime/Orthos does not make your box 100% stable under any circumstances.  Overclocking 'stable' with Prime and getting crashes is one of the main reasons people say stuff like 'Vista sux it crashes all the time!'  We've gotten to a whole new level of stability testing that proves for sure without a doubt that a system can handle the real maximum stress possible without a problem.



Only if you are benching both programs at the same time, is that statement true!


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Only if you are benching both programs at the same time, is that statement true!



Why, when Linpack does the maximum possible stressing all on its own??


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

I've been folding and crunching (100% usage) for three days straight now.  I has uber-stability.  I think crunching is a great way to test stability as it goes to a good cause.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Why, when Linpack does the maximum possible stressing all on its own??



Does it work the GPU too? nope, so it isnt system stability (or as you say 100% box stability), its proc, ram, and chipset stability. Loading the GPU at the same time not only makes sure the GPU clocks are solid with the CPU and the rest, it also would load the PSU to full potential. This being the "complete system stability" you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Does it work the GPU too? nope, so it isnt system stability (or as you say 100% box stability), its proc, ram, and chipset stability. Loading the GPU at the same time not only makes sure the GPU clocks are solid with the CPU and the rest, it also would load the PSU to full potential. This being the "complete system stability" you are trying to achieve.



Oh you meant it that way.  Yeah I get that.  I'm not sure if fully stressing both the CPU+GPU at the same time would make a difference in most systems though.  I say this mainly because the full potential of either test is lost on the other, and because GPUs can handle insanely high temps with little to no effect on CPU temp anyway.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Oh you meant it that way.  Yeah I get that.  I'm not sure if fully stressing both the CPU+GPU at the same time would make a difference in most systems though.  I say this mainly because the full potential of either is lost on the other, and because GPUs can handle insanely high temps with little to no effect on CPU temp anyway.



I have to say I have been able to run high clocks on a card for testing with a lower OC on my proc. If I raised the proc OC I would get artifacts. I guess it wasnt so stable together now was it. As I say running both WILL make set any notions of instability aside.

I know one thing this is to me a much safer test of PSU stability than the crap application for PSU testing in OCCT. That app shut my PC down with my goods and a 950W PSU I know is good!

It isnt always about the temps!

EDIT: and I do find that I can OC and pass fur but still at those clocks get artifacts in 3D06 or say Crysis. I know neither are everyones normal routine, but I just feel loading half and half dosnt always grant stability durring a more strenuous test IMO of the newest games. Hell if it can game 2 hours of COD, GTA4, or Crysis, I wouldnt be too worried about stability anyways.

I realize this isnt an image to host, but with my PC at stock at the moment, you still get the idea.

Give me a screenie like this with an hour or so on either, and I would say its ultra stable...


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> No, this thread basically proves that just testing with Prime/Orthos does not make your box 100% stable under any circumstances.  Overclocking 'stable' with Prime and getting crashes is one of the main reasons people say stuff like 'Vista sux it crashes all the time!'  We've gotten to a whole new level of stability testing that proves for sure without a doubt that a system can handle the real maximum stress possible without a problem.



still.. confused.
what makes your computers so "stable"?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> still.. confused.
> what makes your computers so "stable"?



That the PC wont crash or blue screen while running these tests with overclocked components= Stable


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> That the PC wont crash or blue screen while running these tests with overclocked components= Stable



how do you get such levels of stability?
magic?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

With the correct setting being used in the BIOS in conjunction with the correct voltages being added to each component.

No Magic, just alot of reading and getting to know your PC and all it's parts and what they "should be capable" of. Then time and some trial and error to get everything set right. No smoke, no mirror, not hot assistants.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> No smoke, no mirror, not hot assistants.


oh right
imagine if every overclocker did have a hot assistant though? =]


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> oh right
> imagine if every overclocker did have a hot assistant though? =]



TPU would be alot less active if that was true!


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> how do you get such levels of stability?
> magic?



Well, what did I say?  If your computer crashes, it's not stable.  I've never had a Windows built that BSOD or locked up since like the Win98/ME days.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

haha
what's so great about a "stable" computer anyway?


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> haha
> what's so great about a "stable" computer anyway?



It won't crash.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

well yeah obviously
but under normal computing 
it shouldn't anyway


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> well yeah obviously
> but under normal computing
> it shouldn't anyway



All we're saying is,

Prime95/Orthos testing

No longer proves your overclock is stable.

That's all this is for me, it doesn't mean all-around stability to me, it just means CPU overclock stability.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

oh.
right.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Well, what did I say?  If your computer crashes, it's not stable.  I've never had a Windows built that BSOD or locked up since like the Win98/ME days.



Then your not pushing it far enough. How do you tell what the MAX OC of your components are?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

*unsubscribes from thread*


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> *unsubscribes from thread*



LOL giiit out ya mutt! 

Sneekypeet, I Just said that all this means to me is the maximum CPU overclock stability and nothing else.

Do you or do you not agree that this is at least better than just running small FFT Prime?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

that isnt my point, you say you havent crashed or BSOD'd since 98/ME. Then you say this is your max overclock. If you havent taken the proc or ram into instability, what do you use to determine its at its maximum?

I feel this thread is a good idea and that Linpack is tougher than prime/ Orthos / OCCT. But for "ultra stable" and "Maximum" to be used, I think it needs a bit of toning down on the claime of anything more than my GPU and CPU are stable at seperate times OC thread.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> LOL giiit out ya mutt!


i unsubscribed.. that doesn't mean i didn't check to see if anyone made catty remarks about me


----------



## Bundy (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I have to say I have been able to run high clocks on a card for testing with a lower OC on my proc. If I raised the proc OC I would get artifacts. I guess it wasnt so stable together now was it. As I say running both WILL make set any notions of instability aside.
> 
> I know one thing this is to me a much safer test of PSU stability than the crap application for PSU testing in OCCT. That app shut my PC down with my goods and a 950W PSU I know is good!
> 
> ...



I have wondered about PSU stability as well so I did your test I also ran the OCCT PSU test and after about 5 minutes, temperatures were identical to your test. I guess this means my PSU is stable.
If I drop my vcore by 1 notch, I cannot pass the 4 hour test from Mussels so for me, it is the definitive test. For those with limited PSU capacity, maybe your test will call the shots.

No offence Sneeky - if your rig cant run the OCCT PSU test, try lowering your OC, dont blame the test

Edit: I forgot to add, if you look down on my task bar, you will see I forgot to turn off WCG while I did the test. So I can linpack, furmark and crunch simultaneously.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Well, what did I say?  If your computer crashes, it's not stable.  I've never had a Windows built that BSOD or locked up since like the Win98/ME days.



BTW just to prove my thought when my BS detector went off when you posted this was a correct reading... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1368117&postcount=16

Please dont make claims that are just untrue to make yourself look better than the average user. It happens to the best of them.

@ Bundy, the OCCT PSU test fails at stock. When I set it off to start running my motherboard beeped and the screen went black. Had to manually reset the PC. The test itself has a warning that it isnt compatible with all components, and to try at you own risk for a reason. I guess this is that reason!


----------



## Bundy (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> @ Bundy, the OCCT PSU test fails at stock. When I set it off to start running my motherboard beeped and the screen went black. Had to manually reset the PC. The test itself has a warning that it isnt compatible with all components, and to try at you own risk for a reason. I guess this is that reason!



Fair enough, sorry i didnt realise. Running both furmark and linpack simultaneously like you have suggested is probably a more universal test then.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Bundy said:


> Fair enough, sorry i didnt realise. Running both furmark and linpack simultaneously like you have suggested is probably a more universal test then.



Not much to realize really, I wasnt exactly descriptive when I posted the original complaint about that test.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Holy crap. You may want to remount that true. What vcore are you using?



my q6600 was in the same boat. sure, it could do 65C at 3.6GHz... before linpack. linpack takes you to temps you'll never reach in normal use, so if you're stable in linpack, no matter what temps - you're stable for good.

as was said before, your PSU is a limit here here - this test makes more heat, so there is more power draw. that means more heat for your case to vent, and more heat for your PSU to deal with.
if your system cant cope with the heat of 4 hours of linpack, it probably wont cope with 24/7 use even at idle.

furmark pushes me 150W above the usage i get when gaming in fallout3 (measured at the wall), just some numbers for you guys.


----------



## Kenshai (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> BTW just to prove my thought when my BS detector went off when you posted this was a correct reading... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1368117&postcount=16
> 
> Please dont make claims that are just untrue to make yourself look better than the average user. It happens to the best of them.
> 
> @ Bundy, the OCCT PSU test fails at stock. When I set it off to start running my motherboard beeped and the screen went black. Had to manually reset the PC. The test itself has a warning that it isnt compatible with all components, and to try at you own risk for a reason. I guess this is that reason!



I think he means that if it is stable, it will never bsod or lock. At least that's what I understood from it.


----------



## Studabaker (May 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> BTW just to prove my thought when my BS detector went off when you posted this was a correct reading... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1368117&postcount=16
> 
> Please dont make claims that are just untrue to make yourself look better than the average user. It happens to the best of them.



Obviously what I meant was that I hadn't gotten any UNEXPLAINED/RANDOM BSODs since then.  The only whacky BSODs that have happened since then have all been from playing with stuff that I didn't know about (drivers, overclocking, legacy apps, etc).  Duhhh don't try to get all militant with me without trying to clear up the full meaning of the statements first!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 27, 2009)

Nobody is getting militant, you said you werent getting BSOD's since ME and I asked specifically how you knew your max overclocks, which is usually a BSOD, hence why I asked. You responded since and didnt address it, so I figured you were standing by the claim. Just making sure we are all on the same page is all.


----------



## rflair (May 27, 2009)

You know some of the replies here are ridiculous, the test is simple, I read the OP's post it was clear and easy to understand so I figured I'd give this a try.

If you don't want to participate, don't, but also don't thread crap.


----------



## locoty (May 28, 2009)

does the proc have to be overclocked to join this club?


----------



## DaveK (May 28, 2009)

locoty said:


> does the proc have to be overclocked to join this club?



Probably lol 

I keep meaning to do this but I reset my clocks and I'm downloading so I cba restarting  I'll do it soon though, and Furmark won't work for me


----------



## Kenshai (May 28, 2009)

locoty said:


> does the proc have to be overclocked to join this club?



No one really stated, but I assume if your system isn't stable at stock then you'll probably RMA it


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

stock entries are welcome. you'd be pretty pissed if your PC wasnt linpack stable at stock.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

update: i shamelessly stole the code from the gigaflops thread, the results can now be ordered as you wish by clicking the headers at the top of the results


----------



## DaveK (May 31, 2009)

*Add Me*

DaveK | Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.07GHz | 2 Hours 15 Mins | X1950 Pro | Furmark Not Working






CPU Temp 1 / CPU Temp 2


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

IMO best way to check for stableness isn't to spend HOURS on theses extreme stress tests... sure do 1 hour combined of them, but afterwards, it is just wasted power :shadedshu

WCG and F@H         FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

DaveK said:


> DaveK | Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.07GHz | 2 Hours 15 Mins
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/Image1.jpg
> 
> CPU Temp 1 / CPU Temp 2



Supposed to be 4 hours 




n-ster said:


> IMO best way to check for stableness isn't to spend HOURS on theses extreme stress tests... sure do 1 hour combined of them, but afterwards, it is just wasted power :shadedshu
> 
> WCG and F@H         FTW!!!!!!!!



You realize that linpack puts more stress on a cpu and memory than pretty much anything ya?


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Supposed to be 4 hours
> 
> You realize that linpack puts more stress on a cpu and memory than pretty much anything ya?



there is two categories.

Linpack tests a system far more than WCG and F@H would.
seriously, do you think they like getting corrupt results? test your system BEFORE folding, to make sure you arent wasting their time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2009)

WCG for sure errors when a system is overclocked.  Humane Protome Folding Phase 2 tends to error the most readily on an overclocked system.

I have never seen F@H reject a result.

But yeah, don't run any scientific software unless you are 100% stable.



WCG makes my Core i7 run at about the same temp Linpack does.  WCG actually makes it run a tad hotter (1-2C).


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 31, 2009)

*Add Me*

JrRacinFan | e5200 @ 3.8Ghz | 2 Hours | 8800GTS 512MB | Furmark Not Ran


----------



## DaveK (May 31, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Supposed to be 4 hours



I would have done 4 hours but to get into the ultra-stable you have to run Furmark and Furmark isn't working for me, probably has something to do with Catalyst not working for me either, Windows 7 and ATi stopped supporting the X1950 Pro 

2.07GHz is my highest stable overclock so far


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2009)

4 GHz run still toying around though:


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2009)

Only thing i'd suggest is taking a screeny with the clocks at load - as far as we can see, you ran that at 2.4GHz 1.2v


----------



## sneekypeet (May 31, 2009)

set the test off when I went to bed thats what I was greeted with. Seems to be getting to be a PITA to run if I have to wait for the 3:59 mark to get a screenie.


----------



## Bundy (May 31, 2009)

LOL it is  PITA but I see you ran both at the same time, well done.

I had a good time last week. Firstly I had a crash in linpack at 2h 58min. I got over that and then went on to bigger and better things....crashed...reset CMOS...forgot to put the DIMM volts back up to 2.1V....booted at 1.8v and 1066Mhz....NO MORE OS I am a slow learner.

I wanted to re do my RAID anyway


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

You know... hardware stability is good and all, but it takes 1 piece of crap software or a beta driver to bring your system down in a massive way...

Maybe a "performance and reliability" metric, like the index in vista, is also a good idea to have.  

Just because your CPU and GPU can do furmark and Linpack, doesnt mean that your PC is stable - i.e. if you change hardware like you change socks (me), or if you have a error-prone software setup, then its all for nothing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2009)

A lot of those errors are from botchy application code (any app can add an error to the event logs).  A bad driver will rear its ugly head during a stress test (unless it is an audio driver that isn't tested).


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A lot of those errors are from botchy application code (any app can add an error to the event logs).  A bad driver will rear its ugly head during a stress test (unless it is an audio driver that isn't tested).



that was the case with Mussels and his 4870 in furmark - but i think it depends on the kind of calls the application makes; 

another example was that i could stress test the crap out of my system and it would pass just fine, then it would hard lock sometimes 

turns out it was an earlier version of google chrome that did it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2009)

Those kinds of errors often don't even appear in the event log.  Really only the "This application has closed.  Would you like to send an error report?" leaves a note in the event log.


----------



## phanbuey (May 31, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Those kinds of errors often don't even appear in the event log.  Really only the "This application has closed.  Would you like to send an error report?" leaves a note in the event log.



of course they do - misc failures: disruptive shutdown.  They hurt that index pretty bad. The "this application has closed." is only one type of error

point is that this is a measure of system reliability over time - it detects alot more software errors, which play a massive role in the true stability of the system.  Just because you passed furmark for an hour doesnt mean l4d or COD4 isn't gonna hard lock on you - because that has happened to me and alot of other people on the web.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Just because you passed furmark for an hour doesnt mean l4d or COD4 isn't gonna hard lock on you - because that has happened to me and alot of other people on the web.



Indeed. However, it *will* prove its not a hardware problem, and allow you to find the software cause faster.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 2, 2009)

Went back to Cat 9.2 and CCC and Furmark work, so I'm gonna run a 4 hour OCCT and an hour of Furmark later in the day, think I might have to leave the X1950 Pro at stock, seems that when it gets to 85C it tends to crash/lock up my system, mainly in ATI Overdrive, the fan, despite being very loud, doesn't even go to 100%, I'd want it to go to 100% to stop it locking up.

Anyway, I'll try and get those tests today


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 5, 2009)

Here you are Mussels, a more fitting screenie this time. After I swap cases, I may have more time to tinker around with it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 11, 2009)

*Add Me*

mastrdrver | Q9400@3.2GHz | 4 Hours | ATI 4870x2 800/950 | 33 Min











Ran less for several months without LCC and have played hours of mp WaW without any problems, though it was never any kind of linpack stable. Just added 400ps of skew on the cpu clock and see what happens. 

I've got LCC on so the volts kick up to 1.224 under load, bios is 1.24375.


----------



## toxirau (Jun 11, 2009)

*Add Me*

Toxirau | AMD Phenom 9850BE @ 2.56ghz | 10h 3m 52s | ATI 4850 @ 700/1200 | 1h 12m

Figured i would give this old PC a go. I know the over clock is not to high but eh i really need a better motherboard. I can't beleive it was even stable enough on this cheapo board to run for 10 hours XD. The whole system is a budget system that i started building back in jan of 2008. 

Anyways here are some pictures sorry for them being so large.

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/1307/furmarkz.jpg
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/204/linpack.jpg


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 11, 2009)

toxirau said:


> Toxirau | AMD Phenom 9850BE @ 2.56ghz | 10h 3m 52s | ATI 4850 @ 700/1200 | 1h 12m
> 
> Figured i would give this old PC a go. I know the over clock is not to high but eh i really need a better motherboard. I can't beleive it was even stable enough on this cheapo board to run for 10 hours XD. The whole system is a budget system that i started building back in jan of 2008.
> 
> Anyways here are some pictures sorry for them being so large.



There's nothing wrong with ECS some of there more recent boards are really impressive.


----------



## toxirau (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea but this one seems to have a problem with overclocking, i have a friend who bought one trying to overclock a Kuma 7750 and it would not go past 2.8 he dropped it into a ASUS M4A78T-E and was able to push 3.45. My CPU crashes if i go over 2.6ghz on this motherboard. Their higher end boards are great but this cheap 50.00 780g is not that great of a overclocker. But overall stability wise it is a great board once you update the BIOS.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

updated/added people.
I've never seen an ECS board overclock. (i've never seen their high end boards either, no one i know would buy one)

780G is a great chipset, the one in my media PC clocks well.


----------



## toxirau (Jun 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> updated/added people.
> I've never seen an ECS board overclock. (i've never seen their high end boards either, no one i know would buy one)
> 
> 780G is a great chipset, the one in my media PC clocks well.




I wish i would not have bought it, but I'm working on getting a nice gigabyte board. I hope i can get some nice clocks out of this chip then.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 12, 2009)

I OC'd a lot of ECS systems.  Two Athlon XP 2200+s from 1.8 to 2.0 to make them 2500+s and an Athlon 64 3200+ from 2.2 to 2.5 to make it a 3800+.  All using 50 dollar ECS boards.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> I OC'd a lot of ECS systems.  Two Athlon XP 2200+s from 1.8 to 2.0 to make them 2500+s and an Athlon 64 3200+ from 2.2 to 2.5 to make it a 3800+.  All using 50 dollar ECS boards.



those OC's are about what you'd expect from an ECS. sure they CAN OC - they just dont OC well.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2009)

how about stock CPU clocks??
can I come in too???

running FurMark with 9600GT @ 675/1700/800
STABLE temp @ 70C

just wait for the new C2D E8700 3.5GHz
:lollol:

running Linpack @ Stock Pentium D 925 Cooling and Clock
temp was 67C
fans @ 5000RPM


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 13, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> how about stock CPU clocks??
> can I come in too???
> 
> running FurMark with 9600GT @ 675/1700/800
> STABLE temp @ 70C



stock clocks would give infinite stability, so theres no point


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> stock clocks would give infinite stability, so theres no point



stock @ 95C?????
stable of course...
but i cant stand for the sound it makes...
worse than a 20" standing FAN!!!

last time I clean my HSF there's no thermal paste, 
so temperature of about 105C is achieved in 5 minutes...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

AhokZYashA said:


> stock @ 95C?????
> stable of course...
> but i cant stand for the sound it makes...
> worse than a 20" standing FAN!!!
> ...



so uh, put thermal paste on it?

I have to agree, theres no real use coming in here at stock clocks. if you have stock CPU but OC'd GPU (and vice versa) then sure, i can see a point to it.
if your PC isnt stable at stock clocks, you either did something stupid (no thermal paste for example) or its broken.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 13, 2009)

ok now i can post my 9600GT GPU at 750/1850/1600

I actually want to OC'd my CPU but my crappy ASUS P5GC-MX doesn't support it...

ok..
I will post soon...
just ran LinPack for 2 Hours..
(after put some thermal paste on my CPU) temp only got to 67C


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

What a bad day to be doing this lol it's 105f outside and my PC is getting toasty!! I'm already at 23mins stable at 3.7ghz. Gonna go for 4 hours.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What a bad day to be doing this lol it's 105f outside and my PC is getting toasty!! I'm already at 23mins stable at 3.7ghz. Gonna go for 4 hours.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090617/Capture018.jpg



I don't understand why your temps are so much higher than mine, I'm running a 1283 and never go over 35°? Yet you're sitting at 58 with less voltage.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2009)

possibly because his is at load? theres no way you get 35C load temps.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 18, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Furmark:
> 
> Linpack:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/occt484.jpg
> ...



Most definitely not, the heatsink is even relatively cool to the touch. Room temperature is ~23°. Those are from the tests for this thread and below is a run Small Data Set with High priority occt run for 10 minutes.

Here

Don't know what to tell you, but this chip has just run freakishly cool for me, if I update the bios it reads the same temperature, I just keep the F1 Bios so I can unlock the fourth core.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 18, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I don't understand why your temps are so much higher than mine, I'm running a 1283 and never go over 35°? Yet you're sitting at 58 with less voltage.



Like I said, I had a 100f room temp.. It's down to 96f today, but I couldn't run my baby for 10 hours like that while I slept


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Like I said, I had a 100f room temp.. It's down to 96f today, but I couldn't run my baby for 10 hours like that while I slept



Ah 100°f room temperature that makes more sense.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 19, 2009)

What the......100F room temps!!! Your room the sauna down at the local Holiday Inn or something? I think its crazy if my whole appartment gets over ~74F. Your nuts!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> What the......100F room temps!!! Your room the sauna down at the local Holiday Inn or something? I think its crazy if my whole appartment gets over ~74F. Your nuts!



100F = 37C. thats nothing. summer here was 45C (113F) with rolling blackouts, so no air conditioning.

You must live in a nice area temperature wise, and living in an apartment is easier to air condition as well. try it with a 3 bedroom house... the air con barely cools one room.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 100F = 37C. thats nothing. summer here was 45C (113F) with rolling blackouts, so no air conditioning.
> 
> You must live in a nice area temperature wise, and living in an apartment is easier to air condition as well. try it with a 3 bedroom house... the air con barely cools one room.



I hear ya, the house I used to live in, the AC went out for a summer hottest summer in the past 10 years, well over 100° mid day. I don't think I could handle that everyday of the summer.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I hear ya, the house I used to live in, the AC went out for a summer hottest summer in the past 10 years, well over 100° mid day. I don't think I could handle that everyday of the summer.



after our week of hell, i remember walking around enjoying the cool breeze - wondered what the noise was, looked down and i was  dripping sweat all over the ground. woulda been at least 38C (just over 100F), and it felt COLD :S

My undervolted media PC (see sig pic) idled at 50C during this time... wasnt game to turn the big rig on.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> after our week of hell, i remember walking around enjoying the cool breeze - wondered what the noise was, looked down and i was  dripping sweat all over the ground. woulda been at least 38C (just over 100F), and it felt COLD :S
> 
> My undervolted media PC (see sig pic) idled at 50C during this time... wasnt game to turn the big rig on.



I think at that point I'd grab my Vornado fan and use it to cool the pc


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I think at that point I'd grab my Vornado fan and use it to cool the pc



wouldnt help really... cant go below ambient


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wouldnt help really... cant go below ambient



But can hang around ambient with enough flow, at least hopefully


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 100F = 37C. thats nothing. summer here was 45C (113F) with rolling blackouts, so no air conditioning.
> 
> You must live in a nice area temperature wise, and living in an apartment is easier to air condition as well. try it with a 3 bedroom house... the air con barely cools one room.



We usually don't see triple digit F temperatures out here until late July and into August. Throw in a bit of humidity and I hate working in a shop that doesn't have A/C. I do remember the elementary school I went to in North Carolina growing up didn't have A/C until I was in the 2nd grade. Kind of hard to sleep on a rubber blow up matris in Kindergarden when your there all day without a/c and the humidity is making you stick to everything. 

Also, how is it 100F up in Nebraska? I'm down in Kansas and we are quite that warm, close though. You guys steal the heat from Mexico or something? Go up to Canada and grab you some snow. I heard they just had some about a month ago. 

My apartment is really just a studio with a bedroom, too small to be called a 1 bedroom. Plus, it's a basement apartment. Kind of cuts down on the heat flux of the summer. 

My parents house I've noticed is kind of warm the last couple times I've gone back this summer/spring. I'm sitting there sweating when the t-stat is set to ~77F. I keep thinking my dad is running the temperatures high now since all of us kid are out of the house and my parents arn't usually home too much during the day.

So yea.....100F temps......that sucks....(repeating: stay OT, to myself).....

I've done the box fan trick though last summer. Know all about that.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 4, 2009)

screenshots soon..
Oc'd CPU  25%
OC'd GPU 15%

testing with linpack


----------



## DaveK (Aug 8, 2009)

Now that I can change more stuff and voltages on this mobo and I now have a CPU cooler, I'm going to try get into the ultra-stable group 

lol my RAM is running at 666MHz, random auto overclock by my mobo I guess lol


----------



## Bundy (Aug 8, 2009)

welcome - show us your ssssttttability.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 11, 2009)

*Add Me*

DaveK | Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.5GHz | 4 Hours | 1GB 4650 | 1 Hour


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 11, 2009)

New setup. This is my 24/7 until I get a better cooler. Furmark will come tomorrow evening.






I think I can get the unCore to 3600 with ~1.3 vvt. Will see soon.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done indeed! a Quad at 3.8 for 4 hours. Even Mussels isn't that good


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

Bundy said:


> Well done indeed! a Quad at 3.8 for 4 hours. Even Mussels isn't that good



yeah, mine would load in the high 80's/low 90's at 3.8, twas scary.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yeah, mine would load in the high 80's/low 90's at 3.8, twas scary.



With the True? Were you running higher vcore or something?

I need to lap the V2 since it has a high spot in the middle. I'm surprised it is doing as well as it has since one 1 pipe actually runs right over the middle of the die. The other 2 lay to the outside of it. Putting my 1600 rpm Xiggy 120mm on the cooler helped with temps too and is still kind of quite thanks to the rubber mounts that the V2 came with.

I found using 19 or 21 multi required less vCore than 20 at the same speeds. To run 20 with the same settings as that pic, I would need 1.2625 vCore to be stable. Up the multi to 21 and 1.26875 vCore is now stable. These are all per results needed for LinX to not bsod. I'm working on getting the money to get a ifx-14 so I can run the higher vCore without temp problems. I'm not sure what it is, but my system just takes off after I get the cpu over 4ghz.

Found out today I need 1.325 vvt to get 3600 uncore stable. Ran 50 loops of LinX with 4788mb of memory without a bsod. I'll edit the pic above to include that when I run occt and furmark later today and tomorrow morning.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 12, 2009)

Why 2hr+ furmark is nuts. 






I'm just glad my video card still works. It sure did warm up the place. Dmm shows ambient is about 25-26C when its normally 23C. The thermostat around the corner from my pc shows ~20C (69F).

Ops


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> With the True? Were you running higher vcore or something?
> 
> I need to lap the V2 since it has a high spot in the middle. I'm surprised it is doing as well as it has since one 1 pipe actually runs right over the middle of the die. The other 2 lay to the outside of it. Putting my 1600 rpm Xiggy 120mm on the cooler helped with temps too and is still kind of quite thanks to the rubber mounts that the V2 came with.
> 
> ...




My q6600 just didnt like going past 3.6 - it got very cranky.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 12, 2009)

man that furmark is a VRM killer... most people think that cards die bc GPU is too hot for too long... but no, most cards die bc of VRM popping.

a GREAT way to pop your VRMs early is to run furmark regularly on them as they are spec'd to run 1000Hrs at 100C.  That figure drops dramatically after 100C... so a few hrs of 110, 115C vregs... ohhh mama.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> My q6600 just didnt like going past 3.6 - it got very cranky.



Oh, thought you were talking i7. 

Yea, I know about cranky chips. My Q9400 would refuse to do anything easily over 3.2ghz(400x8) on my P5Q Pro. I had some decent 2x1 XMS2 sticks that would do 500 5-5-5-15 at 1.8 bios volts all day. They were rated 400 at the same timings/volts. Good sticks, but going over 400fsb was a joke with that chip. I spent 2 months worth of evenings after work to move from 400x8 to........425x8.  It also came with a nice vcore increase from 1.2125v to 1.3v bios. I could do 7x450 all day at 1.3v core, but once I stepped to 8x multi, it refused to do anything but bsod or give me errors in some linpack stresser. Now my i7, this reminds me of when I used to mess around with jumpers to overclock. If I would have known it was this easy and my C2Q was such a pain, I wouldn't have waited 3 months until I could get a D0 from Microcenter and used my P6T6/Pi-blue.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 13, 2009)

*Add This*

As promised.....one day late. 

mastrdrver | i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz | 5+ Hours | HIS 4870x2 800/950| 2+ Hours











Now I'm off to see if 21x181 is any better.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 31, 2009)

Update........that I forgot about. 

181x21 isn't any better as I can use the same settings for 19x200. The 140mm on my NH-D14 is the only fan used. The 120mm wasn't mounted nor was any other fan.

BTW, I love the Noctua NH-D14 that I got. I tried running passive in the HAF case. I left the 140mm in the middle of the D14. Only other fans were the stock case fans. The 140mm rear case fan was still exhausting. Temps never exceeded 70C after 30 minutes of Prime95 large FFTs. Board gives ~1.12 vcore after vdroop. It is a very impressive cooler even more so after you consider you get 2 fans with the cooler. Nothing anyone else does with similar price *and* performance.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2010)

So can we maybe update this thread for DX11 capable hardware? TessMark: OpenGL 4 GPU Tessellation Benchmark


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 27, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> So can we maybe update this thread for DX11 capable hardware? TessMark: OpenGL 4 GPU Tessellation Benchmark




*head explodes*

But it's open GL D:


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2010)

They have always been OpenGL though. Is there some other gpu stress tester that uses DX11 parts?

Anyway was messing around and forgot about it even though the system is right next to me. 
Sadly the system was only able to increase temperatures from 22C ambient to 30C out the top of the HAF. Its a start, maybe move on to LinX and TessMark now to see what happens.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> *head explodes*
> 
> But it's open GL D:



DX11GL4 *boom*


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2010)

bahahahaha

We'll see.....


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 27, 2010)

I think this needs a revamp to be called "ultra stable". Furmark is great for heat, doesn't tell you much about stability, especially on newer cards. Same with linpack. I've had plenty of 94% memory tests pass on that and still fail the regular OCCT large data test.

My recommendation:

Core system:
Prime - 8 hours
Memtest86+ - 5 passes at least
IBT - over 90% mem usage for 20 passes
OCCT - Large data set for 3 hours

Graphics:
30 minutes of crysis gameplay, just letting it sit there idle doesn't have the same effect
OCCT GPU test - error scan checked, at least 25 minutes

Consistently I've found crysis will find an error when furmark didn't. Its remarkable how good of a stresser that game is despite lower heat and core usage.

You need true variety to claim you're actually stable, something few bother with.


----------



## Bundy (Sep 27, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think this needs a revamp to be called "ultra stable". Furmark is great for heat, doesn't tell you much about stability, especially on newer cards. Same with linpack. I've had plenty of 94% memory tests pass on that and still fail the regular OCCT large data test.
> 
> My recommendation:
> 
> ...



I agree with what you are saying, but there are so many possible errors that I guess Mussels settled on the ones most likely to fail and what covered a wider range of stresses.

On my system, heat was the limiting factor and linpack would be the one that failed, not prime. I can see however where other systems might be limited by other factors and therefore different tests being needed.

Welcome to the clubhouse! The party has kinda been over for a while but maybe some more people might rock on in.

Now the questions
What typically was the crysis error that furmark did not find?
You have three memory/NB tests there, do you use them for specific reasons?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Consistently I've found crysis will find an error when furmark didn't. Its remarkable how good of a stresser that game is despite lower heat and core usage.
> 
> You need true variety to claim you're actually stable, something few bother with.



Have you ever compared 3D06 looped compared to Crysis?

Fwiw the DX11 mark thing isn't very stressful so far. I think some settings don't work too as I could change AA levels and there was no impact on fps.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 1, 2010)

Need to swap in my two 5870s to see if I get the same numbers. Using the DX10 path I was able to load up both gpus and keep them around 100% the entire time. Using OGL 3.0 would only load one gpu. I used Afterburner to kick the clocks up on both gpus other wise they would just sit there at 500/507.

Kombuster: 1440x900 DX10, stress + post + 8x AA
P95 custom: FFTs 2048 to 4096 using 3072MB ram not run in place


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 1, 2010)

this is my last test


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't see many folders and crunchers in here. It's stable if it has run 24/7/30


----------



## ERazer (Nov 1, 2010)

hmm gonna post my crunchers later on


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2010)

ERazer said:


> hmm gonna post my crunchers later on



No need, you are a cruncher


----------

